# Road Bikes



## broady (22 Jun 2020)

Wanted 
I'm in the look out for a medium frame titanium frameset road bike. Wanting standard drop rim brake fitting with mudguard mounts. Ideally for a screw in bottom bracket. 
Does anyone have anything or know of any new ones?

Also looking for a friend for a road bike
He's 6'3 so an xlarge? frame needed (currently struggling on a 56). He's on a relatively tight budget.
Does anyone have either a complete bike or even just a frame (as I will happily transfer the parts over from his old frame)

Let me know what you have folks


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2020)

Ignore..disc brakes


----------



## Darius_Jedburgh (22 Jun 2020)

I've got this for sale.
Aluminium. Size large. I'm 6'2" and it fits fine. New cables all through. Disc brakes, cable operated. Mavic Aksium wheels. SKS longboard mudguards. Shimano 105. New bb. Schwalbe Lugano tyres.
Pic is a couple of years old so things have changed a touch.
Frame is in good nick. One pinhead sized mark otherwise almost immaculate.
I upgraded to carbon fibre so this is spare.
£400 collected from W. Lancs, or we'll discuss shipment.


----------



## Dave Davenport (22 Jun 2020)

https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m1b0s223p3203/SPA-CYCLES-Titanium-Audax-(Shimano-105-Double)


----------



## vickster (22 Jun 2020)

Or ex demo Ti Audax
https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m1b0s221p3930/SPA-CYCLES-Titanium-Audax-(Ex-Demo)-2019


----------



## Tel (9 Jul 2020)

You still looking for a Ti frame?


----------



## broady (10 Jul 2020)

I've just brought a new bike, but still looking for a titanium frame set


----------



## Tel (10 Jul 2020)

Was going to have one available but the deal fell through, sorry


----------



## broady (17 Jul 2020)

Well I think Spa Cycles might be getting my business after my TriUK disaster.
Just waiting for the money back first
Let me know if anyone has anything in the mean time


----------



## broady (27 Jul 2020)

Ordered from Spa Cycles 
Thanks everyone


----------



## vickster (27 Jul 2020)

broady said:


> Ordered from Spa Cycles
> Thanks everyone


Which frame?


----------



## broady (28 Jul 2020)

*SABBATH Silk Road*


----------



## broady (28 Jul 2020)

Or maybe not
Second bike order now cancelled due to no stock


----------



## vickster (28 Jul 2020)

Genesis Eq frameset any good?
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-Gene...854997?hash=item342ccbd415:g:0lMAAOSwy-FfGBVy

or a whole bike for not much more
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Bike-gen...368775?hash=item56deeea347:g:bfIAAOSw~A5e-Ncb

Love mine 👍


----------



## broady (29 Jul 2020)

Had one previously and it was a nice bike, but I'm after titanium and want rim brakes with rack mounts, although the PlanetX spitfire might be an option (even without the rack mounts)
Will see what comes up


----------



## vickster (29 Jul 2020)

broady said:


> Had one previously and it was a nice bike, but I'm after titanium and want rim brakes with rack mounts, although the PlanetX spitfire might be an option (even without the rack mounts)
> Will see what comes up


Genesis Eq Ti? Came with rim brakes I think
or Spa Ti Audax? https://www.spacycles.co.uk/m1b0s223p3203/SPA-CYCLES-Titanium-Audax-105-R7000-Double


----------



## broady (29 Jul 2020)

The Spa one is a bit on the weighty side as I don't want to go above 9kgs.
I'll consider the genesis though


----------

